# Anxiety checklist



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Go through each category and keep track of how many of these symptoms apply to you.Response Categories Physiological Cognitive Emotional Physiological Response Feelings Of Warmth Heart Palpitations Rapid, Pounding Heartbeat Tightness Of Chest Butterflies In Stomach Hyperventilation Weakness All Over Tremors Dizziness Dry Mouth Sweaty All Over Confusion Speeded Up Thoughts Muscle Tension / Aches Fatigue Cognitive Response I Can't Do It What If I Make A Fool Of Myself? People Are Looking I Could Faint It's A Heart Attack Get Me Out Of Here No One Will Help I Can't Go Alone I Can't Breathe I'm Going To Die I'm Going Crazy I'm Trapped I'm Not Going Out What If Someone Is Hurt, Sick, Fired, Etc. Emotional Response Fear Keyed Up / On Edge Panic Excessive Worry Uneasy Feelings Of Doom / Gloom Trapped-No Way Out Isolated-Lonely Loss Of Control Embarrassed Criticized Rejected Angry Depressed Back to Response CategoriesSummary:If you checked 3 or more from each response list, ask yourself: Is the fear of an anxiety attack limiting my involvement in life? Am I avoiding every day situations? Do I worry and feel tense most of the time? Back to Response Categories To see how the Center for Anxiety and Stress Treatment can help, see the list of self-help resources and counseling services on our home page, get "Stress Busting" tips right now, or e-mail Shirley Babior, LCSW, CEAP, at health###stressrelease.com.


----------

